# Old pictures at the apple orchard



## hazard (Nov 20, 2014)

I found some old picture of me and pictures I took of the farm from up in the lift. These pictures were taken in between 1998-2000 based on what trees I see cut down.

My family had an apple orchard from 1925-2000. 16 acres and around 2500 trees. would produced around 5000-7000 bushel a year. Small compared to some orchards. I miss it almost everyday. I don't miss being tired everyday though.

Chris

Me in the Brownie. I was probably pruning that day


----------



## texastele (Nov 28, 2014)

That's pretty cool. What sort of apples did yall grow?


----------



## hazard (Nov 28, 2014)

from what I remember

macintosh, paula red, talman sweet, empire, spartan, ida red, johnothan, red delicious, goldan delicious, gala, cortland, red cortland, connelred, wealthy

There might of been a few other varients that we had less then 5 trees of that I can't remember

Chris


----------



## texastele (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow that's a lot. Why didn't they cross pollinate? The peppers in my garden always seem to do that.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 6, 2014)

texastele said:


> Wow that's a lot. Why didn't they cross pollinate? The peppers in my garden always seem to do that.


Almost all apple varieties need to be pollinated by a different variety. But the fruit on any variety will always be the variety of that tree. To get the cross breed you would have to plant the seed from an apple. And in normal growing conditions you would never know for sure what variety pollinated any given apple. It could be a wild crab apple a mile down the road, or the pollen could have come from a tree next to it.

you can graft different varieties on a tree but the wood from that graft will only produce the variety that it originally was. You could easily build a tree that produces 20 different varieties.


----------

